# Sounds To Trick Or Treat To



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

I started this over 10 years ago when I started making a Halloween playlist to listen to to get me in the spirit of the holiday. I found the standard compilations didn't excite me, with all the repeated same songs and ones that barely fit the mood. So I started finding songs that I felt were better and should be on a compilation, so I made my own! I didn't go for any common ones, unless it was a remix of some sort. Only a few are found on other comps but a lot of them were really hard to find. I had to buy a lot of cd's and records just to rip them myself! I spent the last month upgrading everything I could to FLAC. There are a dozen tracks or so that it would not be possible, whether they are taken from a movie, radio spot or it was only ever available in low quality mp3. So for now there are some mp3s scattered throughout these comps, but hopefully by next year I'll buy more discs to fix that. Special thanks to Sparky for making me the album covers for them all! 











King Kandy - Introduction (0:54)
Laika & The Cosmonauts - Psycko (Themes From Psycho And Vertigo) (2:24)
Portishead - Mysterons (5:06)
Radio Spots - The Legend Of Hell House [A] [30] (0:29)
The Go! Team - The Phantom Broadcast (2:31)
Count Floyd - The Gory Story Of Duane And Debbie (3:24)
The Deadcats - Crypt Zombie Hula (3:14)
Van Morrison - Dead Girls of London (w/Frank Zappa) (5:43)
Shivaree - Goodnight Moon (4:04)
Tracy Morgan and Donald Glover - Werewolf Bar Mitzvah (2:52)
Unknown Artist - Tubular Bells (Theme From Exorcist) (3:24)
Radio Spots - Zombie - Radio Spot 2 (0:29)
Sneaker Pimps - Small Town Witch (4:48)
The Count Of Monte Cristo And Congo Bey - Zombie Jamboree (2:22)
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Halloween (3:41)
Word Association Game (1:01)
I Monster - The Blue Wrath (1:32)
Ataraxia - Seance (4:19)
The Wolf Sisters - Big Bad Wolf (2:38)
Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band - Kandy Korn (8:05)
The Vampires of Dartmoore - Dance of the Vampires (2:35)
Henry Mancini - Theme for Three (from Wait Until Dark) (2:46)
Pink Floyd - Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Stereo) (5:42)
Radio Spots - Terror From Under The House [A] ['W/ Free Giveaway'] [30] (0:27)
Donovan - Wild Witch Lady (4:23)
The Melomen, Paul Frees, Betty Taylor, Bill Lee & Thurl Ravenscroft - Graveyard Music/Grim Grinning Ghosts (From "The Haunted Mansion") (3:52)
Bob Hope - Halloween (2:41)
Lucifer - Voices of the Dead (The Medium) (2:09)
The First Theremin Era - Barnabas Theme From Dark Shadows (2:49)
Scott Vladimir Licina - "This Radio Station Will Remain On The Air" (0:51)
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Red Right Hand (DJ Spooky Remix) (8:23)
Medeski Martin And Wood - End Of The World Party (5:10)
Radio Spots - The Astro-Zombies [60] (0:57)
Iron Butterfly - Real Fright (2:45)
Scott Vladimir Licina - "The Killers Are Eating The Flesh" (0:26)
Dead Man's Bones - My Body's a Zombie For You (4:31)
Manfred Hubler & Siegfried Schwab - Necronomania (2:12)
Yvonne Gage - Doin' It In A Haunted House (6:04)
OutKast vs. Vincent Price - ATLiens vs. Thriller (No One In Particular Mashup) (2:31)
King Errisson - Back From The Dead (3:55)
Radio Spots - The Dead Are Alive [30] (0:30)
North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative - Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? [Original Version] (5:56)
No One In Particular - Coffee Dub with Vocal (2:15)
Radio Spots - Zombie - Radio Spot 3 (0:22)
Combustible Edison - Carnival Of Souls (3:13)
The Graveyard Five - Marble Orchard (3:17)
No One In Particular - Werewolves of London Dub (4:55)
Count Duckula (Outro) (1:00)



Spoiler












878.92 MB folder on MEGA


54 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

wkbw radio - Promos (0:43)
Jerry Goldsmith - Night Work (The 'Burbs Main Title) (2:36)
RJD2 - The Horror (4:10)
Paul Lewis - Mourning (3:14)
Simon Park - Figment (3:23)
The Never - The Witch (4:06)
Whodini - The Haunted House Of Rock (Haunted Mix) (4:33)
Hot Blood - Soul Dracula (3:00)
Michael Jackson - Thriller (Immortal Version) (3:37)
"Weird Al" Yankovic - Nature Trail to Hell (5:56)
Jack Trombey - Dark Earth (1:44)
DJ Yoda Featuring Biz Markie - Haunted House (3:40)
Rose & The Arrangement - The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati (2:11)
David Lynch & Alan R. Splet - In Heaven (Lady in the Radiator Song) (1:38)
Z-Trip Feat. Chester Bennington - Walking Dead (4:33)
Paul Lewis - Devil Birth (1:42)
The Who - Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (2:39)
Strangejuice - Calling Luci (3:27)
Johnny Pearson - Graveyard (3:18)
Pink floyd - Come In Number 51, Your Time Is Up (Soundtrack Version) (5:04)
Gary Remal Malkin - Unsolved Mysteries (1:53)
Dr. Demento - 1984 Halloween Promo (0:30)
Johnny Hawksworth - Suspense Musical Saw (0:50)
Evangelicals - The Halloween Song (22:54)
TV On The Radio - Wolf Like Me (4:39)
The Slipstream Group (Frank Reidy & Eric Allen) - Haunted Lullaby (2:03)
The Robert Colbert Orchestra - Dark Shadows Theme (1:07)
William Trytel - Saw Theme (0:45)
Echo & The Bunnymen - The Killing Moon (All Night Version) (9:13)
Freddie Hubbard - Threnody For Sharon Tate (2:04)
Robert Hermel - Industrie Spatiale (3:23)
Tim Souster - Body And Soul V.1 (2:47)
The Residents - Epilogue (2:21)
New Found Glory - [Hidden Track] (1:59)
Spacehog - [Hidden Track] (8:08)



Spoiler












644 MB folder on MEGA


40 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Parks & Recreation - Andy & April's Halloween Party (0:44)
Otis Redding - Trick or Treat (3:14)
Paul Lewis - Stranger In The House Version 2 (1:26)
Gorillaz - Dracula (4:42)
Ed Twilley and the Creepers - Halloween Shindig (From "Mr. Show") (0:47)
Doug E. Fresh & The Get Fresh Crew - Play This Only At Night (Truth Mix, The Whole Story) (7:21)
Jay Chattaway - Mannequins' Revenge (4:10)
Johnny Hawksworth - Did Somebody Spook? (1:58)
Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Halloween (0:17)
Horrorpops - Walk Like A Zombie (4:07)
Louis Armstrong - The Skeleton In The Closet (3:07)
The Jimmy Castor Bunch - Dracula Pt. I (5:16)
Electric Light Orchestra - Fire on High Intro (Early Alternate Mix) (3:23)
Air - Ghost Song (2:16)
Community - Halloween Playlist (0:12)
Lou Rawls - Season Of The Witch (5:50)
Unknown Artist - Dracula's Pajama Party (From "Mr. Show") (1:02)
Wendy Carlos - Horror Show (1:06)
Peter Gabriel - Intruder (4:54)
Louis Armstrong - Spooks? (2:37)
Freaks and Geeks - Tricks and Treats (1:13)
Bert Brac - The Night of the Werewolf (1:58)
Sea Wolf - You're a Wolf (3:35)
Tracy AMorgan & Donald Glover - Werewolf Bar Mitzvah (RAC Mix) (3:12)
Black Tape For A Blue Girl Discography - Am I So Deceived (5:10)
Popol Vuh - Die Nacht der Himmel (5:03)
Unknown - Night of the Living Dead Radio Spot (0:58)
Runaways UK - Finders Kreepers (DJ Spinna Mix) (5:10)
Wendy Carlos - Bumps In The Night (3:05)
Blues Magoos - Dante's Inferno (Mono Single Version) (3:22)
Stelvio Cipriani & Claudio Simonetti - Deathwatch (Unused Alternate Version #2) (1:09)
Norma Tanega - You're Dead (2:23)
Antonio Cora - The Cellar from "Blair Witch Project" (5:24)
Throbbing Gristle - Hamburger Lady (4:06)
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (Halloween Edit) (4:17)



Spoiler












658.77 MB folder on MEGA


40 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Southern Culture on the Skids - Ghost (0:23)
Bruce Arnston & Kirby Shelstad - Scared Stupid (2:06)
Sharkey Todd & His Monsters - The Cool Gool (2:06)
Paul Simon - The Werewolf (3:25)
Wendy Carlos - Dark Winds And Rustles (1:51)
The Braen's Machine - Murder (4:39)
Andrew Gold - Spooky Scary Skeletons (2:10)
The Phantom - Last Ride (2:29)
Tahiti - Midnight Action (4:09)
The Fire Escape - Blood Beat (2:01)
The Creed Taylor Orchestra - Haunted House (3:02)
Nellie McKay - Zombie (5:56)
Elizabeth Ward & Lee Taylor-Allan - Alone In The Dark (Exerpt) (1:03)
Alice Cooper - This House Is Haunted (3:30)
Fifty Foot Hose - Cauldron (4:55)
Screamin' Lord Sutch & The Savages - She's Fallen In Love With The Monster Man (2:55)
Adam & Eve - The Witch (3:58)
Todd Rollins & his Orchestra; Chick Bullock - The Boogie Man (3:03)
Wendy Carlos - Greetings Ghosties (2:22)
The Coasters - The Shadow Knows (2:12)
Tarantula Ghoul & Her Gravediggers - Graveyard Rock (2:33)
Michael Small - Rooftop Intruder (3:12)
John Carpenter - Light's Out (2:49)
Jonathan Coulton - Re: Your Brains (4:32)
Hank Levine and The Blazers - Midnight (2:25)
The Ghouls - Dracula's Theme (2:40)
Redbone - Witch Queen of New Orleans (Spooky Version) (2:58)
David John Vanacore & Matt David Koskenmaki - Hocus Pocus (1:11)
White Noise - Black Mass Electric Storm in Hell (7:21)
The Conet Project - Ciocîrlia (5:16)



Spoiler












File folder on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Louisiana Homegrown - Chiller (3:07)
The New Mayfair Dance Orchestra - The Haunted House (3:41)
Tim Krog - The Boogey Man (2:58)
Radio Spot - Horror Of The Zombies (0:28)
The Jazz Butcher - JB Meets Count Dracula (2:54)
Midnight Movers Unlimited - Frankenstein Part1 & Blackenstein Part2 (5:49)
Gnarls Barkley - The Boogie Monster (2:50)
Trailer Bride - Graveyard (3:46)
Sheldon Allman - Children's Day At the Morgue (3:10)
The Count with Ftatateeta and The Bats - The Batty Bat (2:36)
Salty Holmes - The Ghost Song (2:42)
Wendy Carlos - Heartbeats And Worrying (2:11)
Henry Mancini - Experiment In Terror (2:19)
Manhattan Transfer - Twilight Zone (12'' Version) (6:08)
Milton DeLugg - The Creep (2:05)
David Farnon - Friendly Phantom (a) (1:13)
Tahiti - The Boogieman (3:55)
Iron Claw - Devils (5:34)
Putney Dandridge - The Skeleton In the Closet (2:36)
The Moon-Rays - Blues For Vampira (3:48)
Monster Squad - Monster Squad Rap (3:04)
Gregor Narholz & Catherine Jordan - Welcome To The Moon Ball (3:18)
Fat Boys - Are You Ready For Freddy (12" Version) (6:55)
Gregor Narholz - At The Graveyard (2:53)
Bent Boys - Walk the Night (6:51)
Steve Everitt - Ectoplasm (1:36)
Shawn Lee - Halloween (4:15)
Dan Aykroyd - Ghostbusters Radio Spot #1 (0:59)
The Souls Unlimited - Raving Vampire (2:03)
Andrew Gold - Spooky Scary Skeletons (The Living Tombstone Remix) (3:50)
The Conet Project - The Backwards Music Station (2:30)



Spoiler












510.62 MB folder on MEGA


35 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Fred Myrow & Malcolm Seagrave - Phantasm (Intro and Main Title) (3:58)
Carl W. Stalling - The Skeleton Dance (1:10)
Al Casey - Thunder Cloud (2:23)
Ray Sanders - Graveyard Dance (1:46)
Classics IV - Spooky (2:50)
Frank Comstock - On The Dark Side of The Moon (2:17)
John Zorn - Horror Organ (The Golden Boat) (1:07)
Archie Bleyer - The Rockin' Ghost (2:51)
Herschell Gordon Lewis - 5000 Years Ago / Newscast (2:17)
Danny Elfman - This Is Halloween (Demo) (3:19)
Ray Stevens - Sitting Up with the Dead (3:56)
Lord Kitchener - Love In The Cemetery (3:29)
The Three Suns - Danny's Inferno (2:48)
Larry's Rebels - Halloween (2:12)
Artie Shaw and His Orchestra - Nightmare (2:52)
Count Lorry & the Biters - Frankenstein Stomp (2:02)
George Hormel - Mysterioso (ZR-68) (2:08)
Glen Miller & Orchestra with Dorothy Claire - Swingin' At The Seance (3:15)
Nickelodeon Promo - Hoot-A-Loo (1:04)
The Diamonds - Batman, Woflman, Frankenstein Or Dracula (2:11)
Gaylord Carter & Buddy Baker - Otherworldly Music (3:32)
Horror Charly - Horror Horror Dance (3:28)
Duke Ellington - Way Low (3:30)
The Cadillacs - The Boogie Man (1:55)
Vic Mizzy - The Haunted Organ (From "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken") (2:13)
Buchanan & Goodman - Frankenstein Of '59 (2:30)



Spoiler












353.62 MB folder on MEGA


30 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Goblin - L'alba dei morti viventi (alternate take) (5:19)
Frankie ‘Zeke’ Hart - I Am The Red Devil (2:51)
The Ventures - Fear (Main Title From 'One Step Beyond') (2:22)
The Sonics - Witch (2:42)
Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Hear Voices (2:41)
The Soul Angels - Nightmare Strut (3:58)
Meco - Love Me, Dracula (6:51)
Catharsis - Solstice (3:14)
Johnny Fever - Zombie (2:27)
Ralph Lundsten feat. The Andromeda All-Stars - Horrorscope (5:31)
The Ascots - The Graveyard Creep (3:40)
Captain Dax - Dr Beezar Soul Frankenstein (3:26)
The Blenders - Graveyard (2:29)
Horror Charly - Horror Horror Dance Part 2 (2:42)
The Poppy Family - Where Evil Grows (2:50)
Boeing Duveen & The Beautiful Soup - Jabberwock (2:30)
Pete Drake - The Spook (2:15)
Toms - House of Horrors (3:15)
Gene Miller - Spider Man (2:50)
John Rowcroft - A Comedy Of Terrors (a) (1:44)
Blue Magic - Born On Halloween (3:18)
The Johnny Otis Show - Castin' My Spell (feat. Marci Lee) (2:10)
Ray Stevens - Laughing All Over My Grave (2:41)
The Last Word - Sleepy Hollow (2:55)
The Mystery Kindaichi Band - Yatsuhakamura (Eight Village Grave) (4:34)
Goblin - Zombi (The Living Dead's Voices!) (2:09)



Spoiler












282.52 MB folder on MEGA


25 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Danny Elfman - Beetlejuice (Main Titles With Elfman Vocal Intro) (2:28)
The Fabulous Five - Janie Made A Monster (2:51)
Gregor Narholz - Haunted Castle (A) (0:15)
Whodini - Freaks Come Out At Night (4:44)
Jocko - The Monster Stroll (3:28)
Louis James Edwards, Henry Parsley - Halloween Funk (2:04)
Lonesome Wyatt & The Holy Spooks - Halloween Is Here (2:27)
The Poindexter Bros - The Booga Man (2:45)
Philly Joe Jones - Blues For Dracula (Edit) (2:36)
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell (3:12)
Alice Cooper - He's Back (The Man Behind The Mask) (Movie Mix) (3:44)
The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend of Wooley Swamp (4:14)
Ramones - I Don't Wanna Go Down To The Basement (2:38)
Bauhaus - Hollow Hills [Rejected Album Mix] (4:49)
The Fibonaccis - Terrorvision (3:31)
The Creeps - The Whip (2:09)
Shari Belafonte Harper - Get Dead (2:58)
Ralph Lundsten - Horrorscope (Disco Version) (4:48)
Deadly Ones - It's Monster Surfing Time (2:14)
Cameo - She's Strange (12' Full Length LP Mix) (7:12)
Aaron McNeil - Draculena (2:35)
Joseph Saba, Stewart Winter - Good To Be Vlad (Alternate No Choir) (1:33)
The Cadillacs - Frankenstein (2:49)
Buchanan & Goodman - Frankenstein Returns (Part 2) (1:01)
The Conet Project - Engine Room Drone (0:32)



Spoiler












376.89 MB folder on MEGA


29 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Concise - Hello My Friends (2:13)
Tuesday Knight - Nightmare (2:40)
Claudine Clark - Walkin' Through A Cemetery (2:33)
The Budos Band - Black Venom (3:32)
LVCRFT - Skeleton Sam (2:54)
John Carpenter And Alan Howarth - Halloween Montage (1:35)
Augustyn Bloch - Ghostly Hour (1:35)
Frank Zappa - Goblin Girl (4:25)
Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs - Li'l Red Riding Hood (2:43)
Frederick Jason Kron - A Howling We Will Go (2:27)
Lovebug Starski - Amityville (The House On The Hill) (Dub Mix) (6:44)
Eels - Fresh Blood (4:24)
Power Glove - Crypt (6:02)
Jan Terri - Get Down Goblin (4:00)
King Horror - The Vampire (2:05)
Big Eric - Horror Ball I (3:52)
October Country - My Girlfriend Is A Witch (2:06)
The Poppy Family (feat. Terry Jacks & Susan Jacks) - There's No Blood In Bone (3:00)
Monsieur Goraguer - Sexy Dracula (3:16)
Allstars - Things That Go Bump in the Night (3:26)
Zuma - Night Of The Sadist (2:46)
Kim Petras feat. Elvira, Mistress of the Dark - Turn Off the Light (3:11)
The Bird and the Bee - Witch (3:55)
The Ventures - Vampcamp (2:09)
Next of Kin - Horrorphonic (3:10)
Charlotte Diamond - Looking For Dracula (4:10)



Spoiler












546.2 MB folder on MEGA


32 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Fuzztones - Happy Halloween (2:21)
Soupy Sales - My Baby's Got A Crush On Frankenstein (1:59)
Orchestra Rino De Filippi - Pulsazioni (4:04)
King Horror - Dracula Prince Of Darkness (3:23)
Lee Oskar - Haunted House (6:51)
Camper Van Beethoven - Axe Murderer Song (2:28)
Buddy Baker - Backwards Flute (1:59)
The Fabulous Wailers - High Wall (2:41)
Big Boy Groves - Bucket O Blood (2:25)
The Blenders - Graveyard (2:29)
The Ventures - The Bat (2:13)
Ted Weems - Mysterious Mose (3:02)
The Slipstream Group - Cobwebs (3:05)
The Moontrekkers - Night Of The Vampire (2:50)
Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs - The Hair On My Chinny Chin Chin (2:33)
Dana Dane - Nightmares (5:51)
They Might Be Giants - Spider (0:50)
Rosemary Clooney - Punky Punkin (The Happy Pumpkin) (2:45)
Delia Derbyshire - Nightwalker (1:59)
Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Spirits In The Night (6:27)
Lon Chaney, Jr. - Spider Baby (Opening Title Song) (2:28)
Ennio Morricone - Sterilization (3:44)
The Sound Offs - The Angry Desert (2:23)
Sid Bass - The House Is Haunted (3:33)
Keith Mansfield - Underlying Menace (1:58)
Lambert, Hendricks & Ross - Halloween Spooks (2:17)
The Craftsmen - The End (2:57)



Spoiler












472.44 MB folder on MEGA


31 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Count Chocula - Count Chocula Intro (0:40)
Roky Erickson & The Aliens - Night Of The Vampire (4:14)
Tobe Hooper & Wayne Bell - Texas Chain Saw Massacre (Main Title) (4:00)
Stu Mitchell - Acid (1:59)
The Essex - Cemetary Stomp (2:23)
Boomer & Travis - Foul Owl (2:36)
Bohren & der Club of Gore - Constant Fear (6:27)
Spike Jones & The City Slickers - Movie Monster Ball (2:42)
Young Blood - Don't Leave Me In The Dark (2:35)
ZZ & De Maskers - Dracula (Engels) (3:21)
The Ventures - Eleventh Hour (2:31)
Leroy Bowman and The Arrows - Graveyard (2:17)
The Wonderland Singers - There Is A Haunted House In Town (2:18)
Jack Turner - Nightmare (2:02)
Paul Bonneau - Universal Sideral (2:29)
Rick Powell - Lullaby From 'Rosemary's Baby' (2:35)
Geneva Jacuzzi - Technophelia (2:12)
Les Maledictus Sound - Monster Cocktail (2:48)
Mad Man Jones - Snake Charmer (2:28)
Denims - The Ghost In Your House Is Me (2:42)
Rosemary Clooney - The Wobblin' Goblin (3:21)
Nekromantix - Trick or Treat (4:15)
Count Funkular - Conspiracy (3:56)
Five Man Electrical Band - Werewolf (3:35)
The Moontrekkers - Return Of The Vampire (The Bogey Man) (2:21)
Los Holy's - El Hombre Desnudo (2:37)
Tobe Hooper & Wayne Bell - Texas Chain Saw Massacre (End Credits) (1:29)



Spoiler












File folder on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

These. Are. AWESOME, thank you so much, I'm always looking to expand my Halloween master playlist!! Some great stuff in here and tons I haven't heard. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## int_stealer (Oct 17, 2018)

wow man, i just got though listening to the ones you posted the other day, now there are 3 more here!!! can't wait to listen to them, the others were great!!! thanks! really high quality picks.


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

int_stealer said:


> wow man, i just got though listening to the ones you posted the other day, now there are 3 more here!!! can't wait to listen to them, the others were great!!! thanks! really high quality picks.


Where did you see the other ones?


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

Whoa - i had no idea you kept going with these. Thank you so much for your dedication!


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice work. I love the covers.

The most recent addition to my Halloween rotation is the Boo Dudes - Halloween Forever (from the game with the same title). 



.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I appreciate the time and energy you put into these. And I love a good cover (call me old school) and these are good covers. Let the downloading begin.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Looking forward to downloading these! Thank you!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, this is awesome! Thanks so much for sharing - I'm sure this was a lot of hard work! I can tell you that my husband and I are definitely looking forward to downloading these and enjoying quite a lot that we've never heard before!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

> Radio Spot - "The Shiver Shudder Show" Halloween Show Promo (1:34)
> The Cadillacs - Peek-A-Boo (2:12)
> Messer Chups - Coffin Mobile (3:09)
> Bob Schneider - Blood (2:19)
> ...





Spoiler












455.26 MB folder on MEGA


28 files




mega.nz







I've decided this year to incorporate some classic Halloween tunes. Mostly to be a completest for my collection. Plus they will be in lossless FLAC. There's a few mp3s in there until I can find a better copy.


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> Radio Spot - The Vault Of Horror (0:33)
> Amon Tobin - Keep Your Distance (4:47)
> MC Hammer - Addams Groove (3:58)
> Ebb Tides - Seance (2:04)
> ...











410.53 MB folder on MEGA


24 files




mega.nz


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you potzorbie! Loving these compilations!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> Radio Spot - “Wait And See” Live Attraction (2:05)
> JD & The Evil's Dynamite Band - The Evil D's (2:57)
> Jackson 5 - The Boogie Man (2:58)
> Dick St. John With The Don Ralke Orchestra - Boogie Man (I Ain't Afraid Of You) (2:10)
> ...











464.5 MB folder on MEGA


30 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> Radio Spot - Frankenstein And The Monster From Hell (1:00)
> Jan August - The Naughty Ghost (2:37)
> Toto Coelo - Dracula's Tango (Sucker for Your Love) (3:36)
> The Thunderbirds - Summertime (2:02)
> ...











295.02 MB folder on MEGA


29 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> Radio Spot - Tales That Witness Madness (1:01)
> Rachel Sweet - Voo Doo (3:38)
> Boz Burrell - Carry On Screaming (2:56)
> Henri Salvador - Dracula Cha Cha Cha (2:45)
> ...











394.51 MB folder on MEGA


32 files




mega.nz








We'll that's it for this year. I'll be back next season with more. I plan on buying a lot of records to rip for the next volumes, though I'm running out of titles


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

potzorbie said:


> View attachment 755683
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for the awesome Halloween compilations. Love you include Lossless files as much as possible. Happy Halloween!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m so glad you like it 😁 Using lossless I think makes my collection a little unique aside from the obscure tracks. But it also makes it hard to get some songs. Either they are going for a lot of money or just aren’t available anywhere in lossless quality. But if it’s too good of a track then it’s worth buying or just sharing an mp3 of it.


----------



## snappymcmartin (Oct 21, 2021)

I am speechless. This is wonderful!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks again for these compilations potzorbie! I have remodeling to do over winter and these will be played numerous times!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

lizzyborden said:


> Thanks again for these compilations potzorbie! I have remodeling to do over winter and these will be played numerous times!


Yeah I end up listening to it many times throughout the year 😆


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Marvelous work again this year. I miss the days when lots of bloggers would do stuff like this. You are keeping Halloween alive. Thank you for this.


----------



## DrDefective (12 mo ago)

Love love love me some Halloween music. I keep the halloweenradio.net on in the background most of my day. Just started listening to your first offering, cant wait to listen to them all.
THANKS for your work on this!


----------



## riktodjohnson (4 mo ago)

Potzorbie, I greatly appreciate the excellent work you have done to put together (and continue) these compilations. I came on here intially a couple years ago and grabbed your first batch of releases, and just came back on the other day to found out you posted another smaller batch last year. Hopefully, you will add a couple more this Halloween (2022). Even though I already own the vast majority of tracks on these collections from other sources, I like playing your mixes. Well-balanced and well-considered in your choices. Take care, and if we don't hear more from you this season, Happy Halloween 2022 anyway in advance!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

riktodjohnson said:


> Potzorbie, I greatly appreciate the excellent work you have done to put together (and continue) these compilations. I came on here intially a couple years ago and grabbed your first batch of releases, and just came back on the other day to found out you posted another smaller batch last year. Hopefully, you will add a couple more this Halloween (2022). Even though I already own the vast majority of tracks on these collections from other sources, I like playing your mixes. Well-balanced and well-considered in your choices. Take care, and if we don't hear more from you this season, Happy Halloween 2022 anyway in advance!


I'm currently working on something as we speak.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Potzorbie,

I was checking that I had all of your Sounds To Trick Or Treat To series and noticed the numbering jumps 11 to 20, there is no 22, and so far, stop at 25. Am I understanding the numbering correctly and are there more I am missing, or is this all of them.

Thank you for clearing this up. Cheers!


01 Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

02 More Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

03 Return Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

04 Bride Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

05 Son Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

06 Night Of The Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

07 Dawn Of The Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

08 Day Of The Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

09 Attack Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

10 Crypt Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

11 Forbidden Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

12-19 ????????

20 Revenge Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

21 Terror Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

22 ?

23 Sounds To Trick Or Treat To In 3-D

24 The House Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To

25 Escape From Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

siys said:


> Hello Potzorbie,
> 
> I was checking that I had all of your Sounds To Trick Or Treat To series and noticed the numbering jumps 11 to 20, there is no 22, and so far, stop at 25. Am I understanding the numbering correctly and are there more I am missing, or is this all of them.
> 
> ...


There’s no numbering to them at all. Those numbers only denote the replies to the original post. Like yours was #36 and my response here is #37.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

potzorbie said:


> There’s no numbering to them at all. Those numbers only denote the replies to the original post. Like yours was #36 and my response here is #37.


Thank you for clearing that up. So, at this time, there are 16 compilations in the series. That is an amazing task. Thank you!!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> The Streaplers - A Tribute To Dracula (2:25)
> Barnes & Barnes - Cemetery Girls (4:34)
> Radio Spot - Crypt Of The Living Dead (0:54)
> Electric Food - Nosferatu (4:53)
> ...











455.78 MB folder on MEGA


25 files




mega.nz


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for the new compilation!!!


----------



## riktodjohnson (4 mo ago)

potzorbie said:


> View attachment 771771
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific! Thanks, Potzorbie!


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh awesome! These have been my favorite series for years now.


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> Gershon Kingsley & Peter Waldron - Goblin Dance (1:00)
> Cattanooga Cats - My Girlfriend Is A Witch (1:56)
> Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra [12" Mix] (5:08)
> Adam Taylor - Main Title (Chilling Adventures Of Sabrina) (1:38)
> ...











344.97 MB folder on MEGA


25 files




mega.nz


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, another great compilation, Thank you!!!


----------



## riktodjohnson (4 mo ago)

You are toooooooo good to us, Potzorbie! Thanks!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> VHS Glitch - Halloween Strangers (4:25)
> Frankie Stein And His Ghouls - Knives And Lovers (2:19)
> Lemming - Lucifera (4:10)
> Tom Waits - What's He Building? (3:20)
> ...











507.02 MB folder on MEGA


27 files




mega.nz


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

And the spooky hits just keep on comin! Thank you Potzorbie!!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> Del Vikings - The Voodoo Man (1:44)
> Scary Bitches - Creepy Crawlies (4:05)
> Lunar Madness - The Exorcism (2:44)
> Hans Zimmer - A Storm Is Coming (0:36)
> ...











414.75 MB folder on MEGA


27 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> Aqua - Halloween (3:51)
> Aviators - All Hallows (4:48)
> Andrew Gold - Don't Scream (It's Only Halloween) (3:30)
> Kaiser Chiefs - Zombie Prom (3:38)
> ...











520.08 MB folder on MEGA


27 files




mega.nz


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler






> Calling Hearts - Haunted House (4:22)
> Bill 'Butterbean' Flippo - Movin' Outa This Haunted House (1:35)
> Two Steps From Hell - Ghostly Presence (0:58)
> Kate Bush - Hammer Horror (4:39)
> ...











306.27 MB folder on MEGA


27 files




mega.nz


----------



## riktodjohnson (4 mo ago)

potzorbie said:


> View attachment 772513
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Potzorbie! Quite the finale this year! Thanks!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for all the wonderful Halloween compilations you share with us this year. You rock!!

I love these old school downoadable single track complations, and most tracks lossless is a special bonus.

Personally, I do not care for single file long compilation streams and do not like Spotify comps at all, which is why your compilations are so special.

Looking forward to next year!


----------



## potzorbie (Sep 2, 2020)

That’s why I did it this way! Mixes are nice but I like to just play a whole playlist on random. And the lossless is more for archiving and when I dj. I’m still working to make everything I can in FLAC so I’ll have some rare 45s and OOP CDs to purchase.


----------

